

Show HN: Import Trello Cards Into Aha for Visual Product Roadmaps - bdehaaff
http://blog.aha.io/index.php/import-trello-cards-into-aha-for-visual-product-roadmaps/

======
skolos
How about also showing screenshot how the cards look in Aha? Especially since
it is supposed to be _Visual_ Product Roadmap.

